# The Photo Palace Bus is on the road!



## orlovphoto (Jul 21, 2012)

Have not been here for a while.  Back in 2011 I was asking for help with Kickstarter to do this project.  Well, that didn't pan out, but I'll be damned if I didn't do this on my own so there you go - The Photo Palace  The only traveling full size darkroom in the world is now on the road on its first journey.  Check it out, let me know if you want me to stop by and show you a few darkroom tricks, or just drop a line to say hi.  I am also selling prints that I made on the road and previously, so if you are in the position to support this venture I would appreciate it very much.


----------

